# Urinal in the house?



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, been with the wife over 12 years. 3 houses, 3 remodels. The one we currently live in, I just told her to make a 3-ring binder with pictures of what she wanted. Alot easier that way and lets me "pick my battles"...not that I win too many of them anyway.:whistling

Always believed that it was the man that built the house and a woman who made it a home. To be honest Joasis, I've got a urinal laying in the garage, still in the box. One day I'll find a place for it.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have something in the new house a lot of other he-men won't get, like a 3 car garage that will finish out at 37 wide by 53 feet long.....I bet, I can put my urinal in my garage......because I am pretty certain that although I am a total alpha male, this is not a battle I want to fight right now.....Josh (IHI), my wife carries a badge, and a gun, and shoots well, has no sense of humor, and life is so much better when she is happy.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

There is a saying, its better to ask for forgiveness rather than permission. Plumb it, put it in, play dumb


----------



## figbuild (Nov 27, 2009)

*i love my urinal*



joasis said:


> My plumber is finishing up the rough in on my new house, and asked me if there was anything he was missing.....I was looking at the master bath area, and inspiration hit! How about putting in a drain for a urinal, I told him? He thought it was a great idea....so when I got home, I told my wife I was adding a urinal in the master bath.....and the yelling started....:laughing: You will not put a urinal in my bathroom! This isn't a truck stop....and on and on. I told her I was thinking about her, and she wouldn't have to gripe if I left the seat up again....no dice. I put a urinal in a custom home we did several years ago.....she didn't care. She mad eit clear I could go live in the garage before there would be a urinal in our master bath.
> 
> So....I was just wondering...anyone have a urinal in the home? How many of you think your wife would let you put one in? :no:


i got one in the basement where i have man town and the master bath is kinda split up with his and hers where i put one there..... if you go watch mtv cribs and those dream house shows, they all have em.. they have real sharp units, just got to pay for them. get the auto flush on it


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

joasis said:


> I have something in the new house a lot of other he-men won't get, like a 3 car garage that will finish out at 37 wide by 53 feet long.....I bet, I can put my urinal in my garage......because I am pretty certain that although I am a total alpha male, this is not a battle I want to fight right now.....Josh (IHI), my wife carries a badge, and a gun, and shoots well, has no sense of humor, and life is so much better when she is happy.


Ahhhh, since i have officers in the familiy and many officer freinds and buddies...i know of "the grumpy life is bad, everything in life is bad since that is all i deal with everday" attitude. "I'm used to barking orders at adults acting worse than kids, and in my eye's your just another adult that when you question what i have to say, you are provoking a reaction that will make me angry, but ultimately I will get my way because that is my job"

Sound about like the situation your in?? 80% of my badge and gun totting friends are this way...the other 20% as as laid back and happy about life as anybody else. But to stay on topic, yes, it is always easier to ask for forgivness than permission...i vote plumb it in, your already a pizz ant to her, live upto it LOL!!!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I will put it in the man cave/garage thanks just the same....:laughing:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

joasis said:


> I will put it in the man cave/garage thanks just the same....:laughing:


Dammit man...she has you trained to well:furious:


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

We have a deer problem and I just piss on the plants to keep the deer from eating my wife's flowers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Asked my wife about a urinal in the addition we are doing now. Shot down immediately. The only urinals that I really like though are the ones that go all the way down to the floor. They seem to have the least amount of back splash/ spray out of all the urinals that I've used. Maybe I'll get one in the man cave if that ever gets done. I think women just feel that urinals are gross. And they probably are right.


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Put it in the basement*

I think it would be good in the man cave, but not in the master bath.


----------

